# how do you ollie onto a handrail/boxrail?



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

so there's these rails at my park and there the only ones i cant do and im determined to shred them before the season ends. anyway there to high up to jump straight onto them so u have to hit it from an angle. what is the proper "technique" to hitting it. is it just go for it and pray to land on it or should you board slide it?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

just ride up to the right or left side of it at a gradual angle and pop onto it, if you slide off, hit it with less of an angle. After you do it a few times you'll get the feel of it and be sliding the whole thing in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Praying has worked out for me all these years:thumbsup:


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

lol i pray alot but i just get scared and just get afraid to pop onto it. they way i got over my fear of kinked rails and 3's was to just do it. but this has been keeping me back forever. arghh i can do anything but an ollie on rail. fml


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

just go for man, start off with a smaller box and then go from there.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> lol i pray alot but i just get scared and just get afraid to pop onto it. they way i got over my fear of kinked rails and 3's was to just do it. but this has been keeping me back forever. arghh i can do anything but an ollie on rail. fml


In the end its about having fun not how good you are. Some people just have more fear than others so I don't know what to tell you there, but think of something mental that pumps you up to try it. 

My advice to you is:








And repeat.....


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Besides just totally going for it which is sadly what's quicker, I have an alternative. If your park has slide on's just go up to them from the side, and treat it like an ollie on. While you will not get the same experience with an actual ollie on this will help you develop the best angle for hitting one. I recommend back side board slides on ollie ons too, you wont slide off as easily and it has a less chance of ending horrifically. 50-50's are basic but you will slide off much easier when doing those.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Before you bring it to street style features, get used ollieing from the side onto ride on boxes You'll understand the angles better and can work up to boxes with gaps to get on. After that, take it to small rails.

Progression is all about over coming fear.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

If you are trying a 50-50, pop off both feet from the side about 1.5 feet away from the rail. Basically jump sideways onto the rail. Once you get onto the rail, you want to be overtop of the rail. At first you will tend to either not hop on enough and fall off the side you jumped on or you will lean to far forward and fall off the other side. Trying 50-50s on a down rail doesn't have much risk as you will just fall off the side and ride away if you mess up.

For backside boardslides, you need to get the right amount of speed, not too fast or slow. This time it is more of an ollie onto the rail then popping off both feet. You want to approach the rail flat footed and ollie onto the rail by getting your nose over the rail and landing on the rail in between your bindings. Most people who first try boardslides do not get the rail in between their bindings.. instead they just slide on their nose and end up falling off the rail.

Its all about commitment, once you try it a couple of times its not as scary. Keep trying and eventually you will get the hang of it.


----------

